# Pre '64 Huret spoke protectors on Ebay



## Eric Amlie

These are kind of a Holy Grail. I've never seen them for sale before in 17 years of watching Ebay.
These are the slotted design.
I just grabbed 5 of them.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=331767685103


----------



## Schwinn499

Holy rusted metal batman! I got my 3!


----------



## Schwinn499

I think they'll round out the wall quite nicely...

...now if I could only get those damn freewheels off!


----------



## Metacortex

Schwinn499 said:


> I think they'll round out the wall quite nicely...




I like that crank wall! Those spoke protectors went FAST, I was fortunate to get 2.



> ...now if I could only get those damn freewheels off!




If you mean the old Atom or Regina two-notch versions the best way to get them off is with a #8 easy-out: http://www.bikeforums.net/classic-v...ina-freewheel-dremel-rescue.html#post18334706

No visible damage to the freewheel and "Schwinn Approved" 

On the other hand if the freewheel is splined then I use the proper splined tool and one of these:


----------



## Schwinn499

Yeah fast indeed...wonder where they're all headed


----------



## Schwinn499

Yeah, your advice on using an impact was worth its weight in gold.


----------



## Dale Alan

#8 Easy out works great .Getting some Kroil to the threads helps also.

Good snag on those spoke protectors guys,congrats.


----------



## momo608

Damn! I wish I saw this earlier today. I think I need one of these for my 62 conti.


----------



## GTs58

If you mean the old Atom or Regina two-notch versions the best way to get them off is with a #8 easy-out: http://www.bikeforums.net/classic-v...ina-freewheel-dremel-rescue.html#post18334706


The easy out is the only thing that works for me. Even the correct freewheel tool just peels the lip off like shaving a piece of pine.


----------



## schwinnman67

Missed them.... Thankfully I have an extra solid one...


----------



## GTs58

schwinnman67 said:


> Missed them.... Thankfully I have an extra solid one...




What is the diameter on yours Lee? There were two sizes of the aluminum Huret protectors, one for the 25 tooth freewheel and the larger size for the 1963 28 tooth freewheel. Installing the 4 3/4 piece on 25 tooth looks good but the smaller plate on a 28 tooth just doesn't cut it.


----------



## schwinnman67

it's about 4 7/8... It came off a 62 Continental.


----------



## detroitbike

He just reposted some .......
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231835599453?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## momo608

Thankfully I landed one of these with the help of a generous member here. Thank You!!

Exactly what are we looking at here.  What year and model Schwinn's were these used on? Solid dish type compared to this open slotted type, how does this figure in? 

I have a 1960 Continental and just assumed it never had a spoke protector, is this correct?

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## GTs58

The 60 and early 61 Continentals did not have a spoke protector. Both the Varsity and Conti were first equipped with a protector when they were equipped with Huret Derailleurs. For the Conti's it was mid year 61 and I believe it was 1962 for the Varsity.


----------



## detroitbike

were these correct on the Corvette 5 speeds also?


----------



## Metacortex

Very interesting, so it appears that Schwinn linked the use of the Huret spoke protectors with Huret Derailleurs. Thanks for clearing this up! I was also unaware that the solid and slotted spoke protectors were different sizes, but of course you would need different sizes for 25T vs 28T freewheel sprockets. That begs the question as to what spoke protector was used on the '63-'64 Sierra 30T freewheel?


----------



## GTs58

detroitbike said:


> were these correct on the Corvette 5 speeds also?




During my involvement with the 5 speed Corvettes I've come to the conclusion that the Corvette was only issued with the solid (smaller) protector, although I've seen a couple, and own one, with the larger slotted piece. I'm pretty sure those were early replacements before the large chrome 64 protectors became the norm for a replacement on the Corvettes. My late 61 Conti has the 25T freewheel and the small solid protector. I have a couple 63 Varsity's and spare wheel sets and the original sets have the larger solid protector. Eric may be able to tell us what bikes the slotted piece was used on, and I'm betting it was only on the 1963 models. I personally have not seen or had a small diameter slotted protector and I'm not sure they exist.

Unfortunately all my photo documentation was burned in the big 2014 computer crash along with the banning at the SBF. Although some of my photos still exist on the SBF, I cannot access them.


----------



## schwinnman67

[ That begs the question as to what spoke protector was used on the '63-'64 Sierra 30T freewheel?[/QUOTE]


When I get ready to do my 63, I'll post it...


----------



## Eric Amlie

GTs58 said:


> Eric may be able to tell us what bikes the slotted piece was used on, and I'm betting it was only on the 1963 models.




Unfortunately, I do not have the definitive answer on this and have read the threads on this over the years with interest.
All that I can say for sure is that my '62 Super Continental has one of these slotted 4.75" protectors(it also has a 14-28 freewheel), and I've never found one of the solid disc type protectors on a lightweight, though I think I remember reading that others have.

Lee, I'm pretty sure that the '64 Sierra with it's 30t freewheel came with the larger chrome plated steel protector that the other '64 derailleur equipped bikes also came with.


----------



## Metacortex

Eric Amlie said:


> Lee, I'm pretty sure that the '64 Sierra with it's 30t freewheel came with the larger chrome plated steel protector that the other '64 derailleur equipped bikes also came with.




That is true, in '64 Schwinn introduced the 7.5" chrome steel spoke protector. This means that the small alloy Huret protectors were only used from mid-'61 to '63 on bikes with Huret derailleurs.


----------



## Eric Amlie

I just reread Lee's comment and see that he refers to both the '63 and '64 Sierra's.
The '64 was the only one with the 30t freewheel. The '63 Sierra still had the 14-15-18-22-28 freewheel that the '62 bikes had.
With the changeover to the new, so called Alpine gearing of the '64 bikes, the 15 speed Sierra really didn't have much advantage over the newly geared 10 speeds so in '64 they threw on the 30t cog to give it a slightly lower gear than the 10 speeds. As we know though, it disappeared the next model year.


----------



## Metacortex

Eric Amlie said:


> The '64 was the only one with the 30t freewheel. The '63 Sierra still had the 14-15-18-22-28 freewheel that the '62 bikes had.
> With the changeover to the new, so called Alpine gearing of the '64 bikes, the 15 speed Sierra really didn't have much advantage over the newly geared 10 speeds so in '64 they threw on the 30t cog to give it a slightly lower gear than the 10 speeds. As we know though, it disappeared the next model year.




I see, thanks for the information! That makes a lot of sense, and the spec. sheets show it went from 38-100 gearing in '63 (same as the Superior) to 36-100 in '64:


----------



## GTs58

Eric Amlie said:


> I just reread Lee's comment and see that he refers to both the '63 and '64 Sierra's.
> The '64 was the only one with the 30t freewheel. *The '63 Sierra still had the 14-15-18-22-28 freewheel that the '62 bikes had*.
> With the changeover to the new, so called Alpine gearing of the '64 bikes, the 15 speed Sierra really didn't have much advantage over the newly geared 10 speeds so in '64 they threw on the 30t cog to give it a slightly lower gear than the 10 speeds. As we know though, it disappeared the next model year.




The higher end bikes had the *14-15-18-22-28 *freewheel in 62 but the Conti and Varsity still had the 25T until the 63 model year.


----------



## Metacortex

So just to be clear on this, the small alloy Huret spoke protectors were available in a 4.75" slotted version designed for a 28T large sprocket and a smaller solid version designed for a 25T large sprocket? If so what is the diameter of the solid version? Which freewheel(s) did the Corvette 5-speed come with?


----------



## Eric Amlie

Good info. Thanks Gary, I didn't know that.


----------



## GTs58

Metacortex said:


> So just to be clear on this, the small alloy Huret spoke protectors were available in a 4.75" slotted version designed for a 28T large sprocket and a smaller solid version designed for a 25T large sprocket? If so what is the diameter of the solid version?




The diameter of the smaller one is a wee bit smaller. J/K.......I'll measure mine after I eat dinner and get my snow boots on. I'm thinking it's 4.25" but it's been a while so I'll double check.



As you can see here my Corvette 5 is equipped with the incorrect (slotted) larger 4.75" protector. Lots of aluminum showing but it looks fine, just not original.


----------



## GTs58

The small solid protector that was used on the Conti, Varsity and Corvette 5 speed with the 25T freewheel is 4 3/8" in diameter. The 63 Varsity 28T freewheel used the 4 3/4" solid protector. Not positive about the 63 Conti 28T but my guess is it had the larger solid piece like the Varsity. So there are actually 3 versions of the early 60's aluminum pie plates known.


----------



## momo608

This thread would be a good test to find out if you have attention deficit disorder.

Bottom line, as far as we know this ebay Huret protector is only for the 1962 Super Continental 15 speed and the 1963 Sierra 15 speed. No one  mentioned the 1963 Superior which also has the 38 to 100 gear and huret derailleurs,  can we assume this also used this protector?







To the best of our knowledge , this is a 1962 - 1963 15 speed spoke protector?


----------



## Eric Amlie

Yes, to both questions.


----------



## Eric Amlie

The '63 Varsinentals also used it.
And probably the earlier Continentals that came with Huret derailleurs.


----------



## momo608

Eric Amlie said:


> The '63 Varsinentals also used it.
> And probably the earlier Continentals that came with Huret derailleurs.




There is information presented here that contradicts this. It appears the implication is that the spoke protector should mimic the OD of of the largest sprocket on the freewheel. Since the base Continental for example used a smaller OD freewheel, it uses a smaller OD spoke protector. The catalog pictures as bad as they are seem to confirm this.

Since the bigger SP would obviously work on all these models, who's to know for sure what it was actually used on on the production line.

Our collective best guess is that these were definitely used on the 15 speed models and maybe on other models. Right?

Summary 
Added 2/7/16

1961 1/2 - 62 Continental an Varsity used the 4 3/8"  Huret Solid protector to match the 25T freewheel

1963 Continental? and Varsity used a 4 3/4" Solid Huret protector to match the 28T freewheel
added 2/8/16 evidence the Continental used the slotted 4 3/4" protector

1962- 1963  15 speed Super Continental, Sierra and Superior used the 4 3/4" slotted Huret protector for the 28T freewheel that was used on all of these


----------



## Eric Amlie

Apologies, I thought the Continental had the 14-28 freewheel in '62, but I just checked and you're right. It still had the 15-25.


----------



## GTs58

Looks like you summed up the spoke protector info. But you left out Schwinn's first 5 speed bike with a protector even though it's not a lightweight, The Corvette 5.

Here is something interesting and the first and last time I've come across this. A non Huret equipped Varsity with the small solid protector.





Jeff made out pretty good on this third listing, after raising the price twice! I wonder if Schwinn installed the SP on the later 61's when they gave it 10 speeds, even though they were not equipped with the Huret derailleurs. More likely the protector was added after the original purchase of the bike. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1961-SCHWINN-VARSITY-BICYCLE-10-SPEED-SUICIDE-SHIFT-SIMPLEX-VINTAGE-SADDLE-/291654276251?nma=true&si=3yzZ13pUuOtrGu%2BAaQMhN%2Bt87Dk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## schwinnderella

GTs58 said:


> Looks like you summed up the spoke protector info. But you left out Schwinn's first 5 speed bike with a protector even though it's not a lightweight, The Corvette 5.
> 
> Here is something interesting and the first and last time I've come across this. A non Huret equipped Varsity with the small solid protector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff made out pretty good on this third listing, after raising the price twice! I wonder if Schwinn installed the SP on the later 61's when they gave it 10 speeds, even though they were not equipped with the Huret derailleurs. More likely the protector was added after the original purchase of the bike.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1961-SCHWINN-VARSITY-BICYCLE-10-SPEED-SUICIDE-SHIFT-SIMPLEX-VINTAGE-SADDLE-/291654276251?nma=true&si=3yzZ13pUuOtrGu%2BAaQMhN%2Bt87Dk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## schwinnderella

momo608 said:


> There is information presented here that contradicts this. It appears the implication is that the spoke protector should mimic the OD of of the largest sprocket on the freewheel. Since the base Continental for example used a smaller OD freewheel, it uses a smaller OD spoke protector. The catalog pictures as bad as they are seem to confirm this.
> 
> Since the bigger SP would obviously work on all these models, who's to know for sure what it was actually used on on the production line.
> 
> Our collective best guess is that these were definitely used on the 15 speed models and maybe on other models. Right?
> 
> Added 2/7/16
> 
> 1961 1/2 - 62 Continental an Varsity used the 4 3/8"  Huret Solid protector to match the 25T freewheel
> 
> 1963 Continental and Varsity used a 4 3/4" Solid Huret protector to match the 28T freewheel
> 
> 1962- 1963  15 speed Super Continental, Sierra and Superior used the 4 3/4" slotted Huret protector for the 28T freewheel that was used on all of these






My 63 Continental with the 28 tooth freewheel with Huret changer uses the 4 3/4" slotted model. The bike is very original so I believe this is the way it was built.


----------



## GTs58

GTs58 said:


> The small solid protector that was used on the Conti, Varsity and Corvette 5 speed with the 25T freewheel is 4 3/8" in diameter. The 63 Varsity 28T freewheel used the 4 3/4" solid protector. Not positive about the 63 Conti 28T but my guess is it had the larger solid piece like the Varsity. So there are actually 3 versions of the early 60's aluminum pie plates known.






schwinnderella said:


> My 63 Continental with the 28 tooth freewheel with Huret changer uses the 4 3/4" slotted model. The bike is very original so I believe this is the way it was built.




Great, I was waiting for someone to chime in about the 63 Conti. Hard to believe the Varsity was the only model wearing the larger solid piece.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Just to sum up, can we safely say that if the bike is pre - '64 and used a 14-28 freewheel, it used this spoke protector?


----------



## momo608

There are the claims about the 63 Varsity SP to consider. If it fits right, good enough for me.



I will keep modifying the summary unless someone has a problem with that. Without that, this thread would be very confusing to someone just dropping by to get some info on these. Been there.


----------



## Dave Stromberger

My '63 Varsity has one of those on it. Dunno if that's unique or not.


----------



## Eric Amlie

I'm seriously coveting that blue '63 Varsity.
Such nice condition!


----------



## momo608

Looks like the verdict is in. All 28T freewheel bikes 1961.5 to 1963 take the 4 3/4" slotted disc. Now if we could only get some good pics of the solid discs off the bikes. I'm putting it on my 62 Conti just because it looks so nice.


----------



## Eric Amlie

There used to be some good pics of the solid ones on the SchwinnBikeForums. Don't know if they are still there or not. They were likely posted by some of the folks here.


----------



## GTs58

momo608 said:


> Looks like the verdict is in. All 28T freewheel bikes 1961.5 to 1963 take the 4 3/4" slotted disc. Now if we could only get some good pics of the solid discs off the bikes. I'm putting it on my 62 Conti just because it looks so nice.




I wouldn't assume that all the 28T freewheel bikes had the slotted 4 3/4" protector just from seeing one nice Varsity that is equipped with one. I've documented quite a few Corvette 5 speeds with that slotted 4 3/4" piece including one of mine and they definitely were not a factory installation, more like a replacement. Here's a couple crappy flip phone pictures I just took of a wheelset that was on one of my 63 Varsitys. Ignore the hubs, there off a 71 model.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Here is a pic of one.


----------



## momo608

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Here is a pic of one.View attachment 285361




What does the OD measure?


----------



## GTs58

I'd like to throw a kicker in this subject. Today I had in my hand a NOS slotted protector and after measuring the diameter it's now known that both solid and slotted pieces were made in the 4 5/16" and 4 3/4" diameters.


----------



## GTs58

I found this eBay item interesting. The box is ink stamped 1951, parts look that old but the pie pan doesn't seem to have the patina the rest of the parts have. Could it have been around from the early 50's?






Link............  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=112264972314


----------



## Schwinn499

Think ive seen these Brevete pie plates before at my LBS. I about shat myself when I came across a large stack of them in a cluttered corner shelf. They are smaller in diameter than the solid huret pie plates. Ill re investigate when I get a chance to go down there.


----------



## Metacortex

GTs58 said:


> I found this eBay item interesting. The box is ink stamped 1951, parts look that old but the pie pan doesn't seem to have the patina the rest of the parts have. Could it have been around from the early 50's?




It is possible. The spoke protector is stamped Super Champion and that company stopped making derailleurs in the mid-'50s: http://www.disraeligears.co.uk/Site/Super_Champion_derailleurs_page_2.html

It may be that they sourced the protector from Huret with the Super Champion branding added.


----------



## GTs58

If the spoke protector was around since the early 50's I find it odd that Schwinn did not use one on the 1960-62 Conti's and Varsitys until they were equipped with the Huret derailleurs.
I have two NOS protectors like the one shown in that box. Anyone know what bikes used this equipment?


----------



## momo608

GTs58 said:


> If the spoke protector was around since the early 50's I find it odd that Schwinn did not use one on the 1960-62 Conti's and Varsitys until they were equipped with the Huret derailleurs.
> I have two NOS protectors like the one shown in that box. Anyone know what bikes used this equipment?



Neat box-o stuff. I think these components were sold as a universal add on for any bike, nothing specific.


----------



## Metacortex

GTs58 said:


> If the spoke protector was around since the early 50's I find it odd that Schwinn did not use one on the 1960-62 Conti's and Varsitys until they were equipped with the Huret derailleurs.
> I have two NOS protectors like the one shown in that box. Anyone know what bikes used this equipment?




I think it's been around a lot longer than since the early '50s. One appears to be shown here on a 1934 Constrictor: http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/osgear.html

Note that the text quoted from the 1934 Cycling magazine article also describes the spoke protector.

Here are some pics of Super Champion derailleur kits that seem to include the spoke protector: https://www.flickr.com/groups/2280809@N21/pool/coventryeagle

A couple derailleur kits here indicated as "pre-war" and "1946-'49": http://hilarystone.com/CCderailleursetsshifters.html


----------



## GTs58

Boy, that box of parts I posted sure opened up a whole mess of cool history. Thanks for posting your research Scott.


----------

